# Pretty & Girly names



## stacie-leigh

Hi everybody :flower:

I was just wondering if you could suggest some pretty girls names for us  We aren't sure whether we are finding out the sex but we are enjoying playing with girls names at the minute :-D

So far we have:

Maisie Grace Hardy

&

Keira Faye Hardy

We also like Leon Jake Hardy for a boy 

Any suggestions welcome :-D x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Im having Evie for a girl, i think its pretty (its taken from my nans name - Evelyn) xxx


----------



## hb1

My pretty girls names are

Scarlett
Ebony
Verity
Imogen
Amber

hx


----------



## b23

Imogen, Freya, Olivia, Lilia, Laila, Grace... we're on :blue: so we didn't spend long on girls names!


----------



## stacie-leigh

I really like Evie :-D But my partner doesn't unfortunatly :-( I think it is beautiful though x


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you ladies  They are all lovely names, my step daughter is called Lilia though ;) x


----------



## upsybetsy

We will be choosing from:

Mathilde
Alice
Madeleine
Beatrice
Amelia
Amelie

Not too cutesy-girlie for us, but still quite feminine I think.


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you  I don't like Amelie though as this is my partners ex's name and I really don't like her lol. Beautiful names though  x


----------



## RileysMummy

LucyluvsPoppy said:


> Im having Evie for a girl, i think its pretty (its taken from my nans name - Evelyn) xxx

I love Evelyn! Hubby wasnt keen though, typical. I can't think of half the names we thought of for a girl now :dohh: xx


----------



## taylor197878

im picking the girls name and parther the boys name 

he likes josh for a boy 

i have danielle and sophie for a girl

i did like keira but it has become to poupler.

partner doesnt know though that it is a girl lol he didnt want to knw the sex and i havent told him i asked though he would go nuts.


----------



## mummyzilla

We were going to use Niamh for a girl x


----------



## winterleaves

my short list of girls names are Lilly-rose, Layla, Saffron & Yasmin


----------



## SophiasMummy

my LO is already named and she is called sophia


----------



## KellyC75

stacie-leigh said:


> Hi everybody :flower:
> 
> I was just wondering if you could suggest some pretty girls names for us  We aren't sure whether we are finding out the sex but we are enjoying playing with girls names at the minute :-D
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> Maisie Grace Hardy
> 
> &
> 
> Keira Faye Hardy
> 
> We also like Leon Jake Hardy for a boy
> 
> Any suggestions welcome :-D x

I think all the names you have choosen are really cute :thumbup:


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you :flower: I love the names we've chosen but I'm sure there must be more names out there that we really like  x


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

winterleaves said:


> my short list of girls names are Lilly-rose, Layla, Saffron & Yasmin

I like Saffron, sounds exotic. x


----------



## rachael22

If i was having a girl a name would of been Lacey-Mae Xx


----------



## destinyfaith

i love
emily
jessica
evie
eva
ellie
elisa
i could go all day! i have so many girls names!! and no boys names lmao i have a feeling im gona have a boy lol x


----------



## bekki_d18

I adore Evie but other half was having non of it. So our short list at the moment are Lily Grace and Isobella Grace at the moment. I also like nevaeh but other half not sure again.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi

Our LO is already named Rosie Mae.

I also like Sophia, Maisie, Grace and Matilda

xx


----------



## Aunty E

Mog is Imogen, but was nearly Elinor.

We also liked Evie (but had a cat called Evie so no go), Florence, Martha, Matilda, Amelia and Isobel. I really like Beatrice and Maud, but OH doesn't. sigh.

The front runner for this one if it's a girl (I think it is) is Meredith, followed by Dinah and Isobel. We're just a bit worried that Imogen and Isobel is a bit twee :) But I really like Merry and Bella as short versions and we thought Merry and Mog sounds as cute as anything!


----------



## FlatShoes

LucyluvsPoppy said:


> winterleaves said:
> 
> 
> my short list of girls names are Lilly-rose, Layla, Saffron & Yasmin
> 
> I like Saffron, sounds exotic. xClick to expand...

I LOVE Saffron - and Saffie for short! OH doesn't like it though :(


----------



## samantha.xo

We're on team blue, but had Annie Mae for a girl :)


----------



## bexyd31

Hi Stacie,

I can't believe I am having a girl! :cloud9: I was convinced I was having another boy and he was going to be called Oliver John-James (after Great Grandfathers...not big brother lol!)

When we were choosing our 2 DS names (Jake & Daniel) I always thought girls names were so much easier....I was wrong!

Our front runners at the moment are Lily Evie-Sophia or Lily Annabel (middle name after our mums - Anne and Belinda!)

But I also like:

Sian 
Ayva
Maisie
Poppy

Once she pops out I am sure we will know what to call her!

Bexy x


----------



## minkymoo

For girls I like:

Ava
Gracie
Rose (Rosie)
Mary
Beatrice (bea)
Poppy (but my brother has it)
Isabel
Imogen

Oh likes Evie and Mia.

For boys my OH likes:

Noah

I like:

Max
Reggie
Stan (don't laugh, I think it's ace!)


----------



## stacie-leigh

Thank you everybody :flower: All the names are lovely! But my other half is a little bit funny with names. Sigh! I'm definatly going to suggest these names to him :D Oh and I love Max for a boy but yet again grumpy doesn't like it lol xx


----------



## minkymoo

Can you agree that he picks a girl name and you pick a boy name or vice versa. That way it's a 50:50 compromise and it's in the lap of the Gods then?........


----------



## stacie-leigh

My new shortlist  

Keira Faye Hardy
Maisie Grace Hardy
Ayva Grace Hardy
Poppy May Hardy*
Eden May Hardy*
*


----------



## stacie-leigh

minkymoo said:


> Can you agree that he picks a girl name and you pick a boy name or vice versa. That way it's a 50:50 compromise and it's in the lap of the Gods then?........

I'm going to suggest it to him I think  But I'm guessing that we'll both want to pick the girls names.... And if he does get boys we'll have a son named George :-( x


----------



## Fairy74

Ive already named my bump Bluebell Angel..probably be Belle for short.

I also have a Crystal Rose.

Other names i liked were 

Daisy
Blossom
Scarlet
Ruby

If baby was a boy it would have been Jude or Elijah Bleu.


----------



## minkymoo

Poppy May for sure!

George as a Georgie is actually quite funky I think!


----------



## stacie-leigh

Well Mark doesn't agree with that solution lol x


----------



## minkymoo

Sounds about right. Just tell him you're deciding then, you're the one who's carrying the baby, throwing up, getting stretchmarks, fat ankles, spots and will endure the pain of labour to deliver his child!


----------



## Lil_Apple

We love Daisy Grace :flower:


----------



## CaptainMummy

I really like for a girl:

Paige
Olivia
Freya
Leah

ATM, our little girl is Paige, unless we come up with something we find prettier :)


----------



## 1stTimeRound

LucyluvsPoppy said:


> Im having Evie for a girl, i think its pretty (its taken from my nans name - Evelyn) xxx

Im having Evie aswell, havent met anyone else yet that has used it =)


----------



## vinteenage

I'm a Daphne and have always been told it's a very girly name!

If LO had been a girl, she's be Sylvia, Sylvie for short.


----------



## Nut_Shake

I don't usually get involved in these threads as my names i've been looking at are of ethnic/muslim origin so don't think it would help anyone, but thought i'd share anyway :)

My short list for girls names are:

Ava
Maya
Samara
Inaaya
Iman


----------



## ttcgeordie

we just been to a christening and she called her Tamar Laila Rea pretty i thought x


----------



## hodbert

I was leaning towards Evie but now know 2 baby girls born in last month called Evie so that's out. I think it's a pretty popular baby name at the moment. Our other options are Grace/Gracie or Lily.


----------



## luvbug

My girls gonna be named 

Daphney Giselle Layla 

Yes i k now its three names ! i love them and my hubby agreed


----------



## stacie-leigh

We are now thinking about Keira Lailie-May  x


----------



## 2ndtimer

i am strggling with girls names to, hre is our shortlist so far


lexie-marie
llylihanna
mia jane
ava may
ahlya marie


----------



## stacie-leigh

Ava May is lovely, I love the name May


----------



## Nessicle

I have Ava Lysia for a girl. We also have Imogen Ava in case she doesnt look like an Ava. 

But I also loved

Martha Rose
Skye 
Amber
Gracie 
Millie 
Daisy 
Poppy


----------



## FlatShoes

Nut_Shake said:


> I don't usually get involved in these threads as my names i've been looking at are of ethnic/muslim origin so don't think it would help anyone, but thought i'd share anyway :)
> 
> My short list for girls names are:
> 
> Ava
> Maya
> Samara
> Inaaya
> Iman

I love Samara!


----------



## FlatShoes

Nessicle said:


> I have Ava Lysia for a girl. We also have Imogen Ava in case she doesnt look like an Ava.
> 
> But I also loved
> 
> Martha Rose
> Skye
> Amber
> Gracie
> Millie
> Daisy
> Poppy

ALL CUTE! We totally have the same taste. I think we're going to Eva for a girl.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you honey! Eva is a lovely name! Reminds me of Eva Mendes and she's gorgeous! x


----------



## EmzyJA

we love Ruby-Leigh for a girl and also Kaitlyn but i cant think of a middle name yet with that one.

we're mainly stuck on boys names. i love the name Jackson but hubbi doesnt x


----------



## Dizzy321

I love Rosie ;) my LO is called Rosie Eve 
Gracie
Poppy
Daisy
Jessica


----------



## FlatShoes

Nessicle said:


> thank you honey! Eva is a lovely name! Reminds me of Eva Mendes and she's gorgeous! x

She totally is!

Only second to Beyonce - maybe i'll call my kid that?! hahahahhaha


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I think Beyonce's name is so unique to her it'd be like calling your child Jesus lol x


----------



## stacie-leigh

All the names are lovely


----------



## mummy3

We have an Anja-Josaphine Leonora:cloud9:
Not sure on a girls name this time:wacko: Boy is gonna be Fred:flower:


----------



## jojo-m

I love the name Tahlia think it very pretty and classy! Also a love Piper and Summer and love more exotic names like Genevieve, Kateja, Violet. Had loads more but either didn't go with surname or hubby hated them. Tahlia the prettiest though!

For boys:
Leo
Jesse
Kai
Finn
Kaelan
Gabriel
Travis

Not everyones cup of tea but thought they were cool dude names!

Good luck finding one you both agree on lol xx


----------



## a_c

Poppy is our fav I loved Esme but hubby does not.


----------



## stacie-leigh

jojo-m said:


> I love the name Tahlia think it very pretty and classy! Also a love Piper and Summer and love more exotic names like Genevieve, Kateja, Violet. Had loads more but either didn't go with surname or hubby hated them. Tahlia the prettiest though!
> 
> For boys:
> Leo
> Jesse
> Kai
> Finn
> Kaelan
> Gabriel
> Travis
> 
> Not everyones cup of tea but thought they were cool dude names!
> 
> Good luck finding one you both agree on lol xx

I really like Jesse but my OH doesn't :-(


----------



## MOMMY.TO.BE

I love the name addison for a girl thats what me and my husband were gonna name our daughter but we got blessed with a son that we are naming cayle christian martinez


----------



## stacie-leigh

Addison is lovely  We are most drawn to Keira Faye Hardy at the minute I think :flower: x


----------



## Louppey

If we have a girl, her name will be Coralie Elyse. I think it's really girly :D


----------



## bubbles007

well my eldest is Layla Rose,then I have Lily Anna, This baby will be called Lois Kathleen, I also love Willow, Rosalee, Nevaeh.


----------



## willow1982

Im currently 7+3 with baby number 4 and we are stuck for names! We do like Willow, Autumn & Phoeobe though.
I have 2 boys (Joshua & Cole) and a little girl (Lexi-rose)
I really really want another girly name like my daughter but just stuck!


----------



## stacie-leigh

Willow is lovely


----------



## little_lady

We have picked Verity Hope for a girl :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Phoebe
Laticia
Daphne
Viola
Sharday


----------



## Bevziibubble

We picked Holly for a girl :)
Other girly names I love are:

Charlotte
Rosie
Jayne
Rebecca
Victoria
Sophie
Amelia
Daisy
Lucy


----------

